# Be our guest restaurant



## MG5

Hola a todos
Quisiera compartir con ustedes nuestra experiencia en Be our guest restaurant en nuestas pasadas vacaciones fueron un poco desepcionante un cuanto a la comida se refiere, del 1al 10 como mejor) le demos un 6 y fuimos a cenar 2 veces y toda la familia(5) tratamos disferentes platillos y ninguno estuvo delicioso lastima de lugar, porque el Castillo si esta muy hermoso y un consejo cuando vayan a hacer el check in pidan el ballroom que esl el salon del medio y el mas bonito, el gallery esta triste y muy solo pasan ahi a la gente que no pide el request y el otro esta a media luz y muy apenas vez lo que comes.  
Compartan sus experincias y ver si puedo convencer a mi familia de Darle otra oportunidad al restaurant en nuestas proximas vacaciones en nov.
Saludos:


----------



## princessmorgan

MG5 said:


> Hola a todos
> Quisiera compartir con ustedes nuestra experiencia en Be our guest restaurant en nuestas pasadas vacaciones fueron un poco desepcionante un cuanto a la comida se refiere, del 1al 10 como mejor) le demos un 6 y fuimos a cenar 2 veces y toda la familia(5) tratamos disferentes platillos y ninguno estuvo delicioso lastima de lugar, porque el Castillo si esta muy hermoso y un consejo cuando vayan a hacer el check in pidan el ballroom que esl el salon del medio y el mas bonito, el gallery esta triste y muy solo pasan ahi a la gente que no pide el request y el otro esta a media luz y muy apenas vez lo que comes.
> Compartan sus experincias y ver si puedo convencer a mi familia de Darle otra oportunidad al restaurant en nuestas proximas vacaciones en nov.
> Saludos:



Nosotros fuimos al almuerzo en Be Our Guest porque es mas barato, jaja  La verdad es que el castillo es bien hermosa! La comida fue mas o menos. Mis hijas no comieron nada. Mi esposo y yo vamos a cenar alli otra vez en enero durante el fin de semana del maraton.


----------



## MG5

Hola princessmorgan

Si, es buena idea lo del almuerzo espero que mejoren en cuanto a la comida con mas variedad de platillos y de mejor gusto, lei tu blog del maraton y muy inspirador tus metas gracias por compartir, muy hermosas palabras para las demas participantes, me encanto Lo de tus favoritos snack y voy aprobar algunos en nuestras proximas vacaciones.

Saludos


----------



## princessmorgan

MG5 said:


> Hola princessmorgan
> 
> Si, es buena idea lo del almuerzo espero que mejoren en cuanto a la comida con mas variedad de platillos y de mejor gusto, lei tu blog del maraton y muy inspirador tus metas gracias por compartir, muy hermosas palabras para las demas participantes, me encanto Lo de tus favoritos snack y voy aprobar algunos en nuestras proximas vacaciones.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por tus palabras! Si le gusta correr, espero que puedas visitar a Disney durante el fin de semana de una de las carreras! Son buen cheveres! Los ninos pueden correr en las carreras de ninos tambien. Me encanta runDisney! Y me encantan los snacks tambien!


----------



## cyctorres

Parece que Be our guest restaurant es un restaurante demasiado.... no se que decir, poco complaciente en cuanto ala comida


----------



## princessmorgan

cyctorres said:


> Parece que Be our guest restaurant es un restaurante demasiado.... no se que decir, poco complaciente en cuanto ala comida



Que comiste?


----------



## gabyta

Yo cene en febrero en BOG y me encanto la comida... Tambien me gusto como estaba presentada la mesa. Trate de volver para almorzar pero las filas se cerraban porque habia muchisima gente en espera.. Espero volver el año que viene.


----------



## princessmorgan

gabyta said:


> Yo cene en febrero en BOG y me encanto la comida... Tambien me gusto como estaba presentada la mesa. Trate de volver para almorzar pero las filas se cerraban porque habia muchisima gente en espera.. Espero volver el año que viene.



Yo comi en Be Our Guest la semana pasada y me gusto el sandwich de pavo. Ahora tiene Fastpass para el almuerzo!


----------



## Marijuris65

Conseguí un "fastpass" para almorzar en BOG, pero no he podido modificar mi reservación de comida. Me gustaria modificar mi selección de postre. ¿Alguno de ustedes ha tenido el mismo inconveniente y sabe como solucionarlo?


----------

